# Where did 15% go?



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

In reflect-ability of things........

If something is 85% reflect-able, does the other 15% get absorbed and dissipated as heat?

If 1 foot candle is pointed at a reflector, the amount reflected is .85 FC.

Is this the right thinking?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Some of that Light or heat, will be lost in the spread of distance between the source and the reflector. 

Some of the light will be absorbed by the reflective device and transferred through it by conductance.

Some may actually be transferred through the reflector. This depends on the type of reflector though.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.lightsearch.com/resources/lightguides/lightloss.html


----------

